# excision of condyloma



## kellyg (Mar 11, 2014)

Which CPT is most appropriate for the excision of 12 condyloma lesions from the vulvar area. The excision was by scalpel, no chemical, laser, or electrosurgery.  Can we use 56515?


----------



## AlaynaB (Mar 11, 2014)

Possibly 56605,56606x11


----------

